# Solved: CD not finalised



## philtivvy (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi
I have been trying to burn audio CDs but my Phillips Compact Disc Player 723 says "Disk not finalised" and will not play, my Sony player sees no such problem.
The Windows help files says this can sometimes be a problem and suggests adding more files until the disk is nearly full before closing the session but I do not see this as an acceptable solution.
Another site on the web suggests using Easy CD Creator or similar software to close the CD but when I tried this the software said session already closed.
Can anyone suggest a way of persuading the Phillips machine to accept the CDs?
regards
phil
PS If AITRUSSKY or any of the others who were helping with my problem with service pack 3 should read this I tender my apologies. That problem, for the moment, has become very low priority. I hope to retun to it again in the future.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Try burning a new audio disc with CDBurnerXP and make sure the Finalize Disc option is checked, it should be by default.


----------



## philtivvy (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi Stantley
Thank you for your suggestion.
I have already tried using other CD burners with the same results but I will try this one and see what happens.
I suspect the problem may lie with the player and not with the software.
Cheers
phil


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You could try a different brand of blank discs. 

Also make sure you're using CD-R's and not CD-RW's since some players don't work well with RW's.


----------



## philtivvy (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi S
I have used several different brands and all are CD-R so this is unlikely to be the problem.
Both players have handled CD-RW and CD-R in the past but I was also going to try DVD-R and DVD-RW.
Is there any possibility that atmospheric conditions are affecting things? I have an old Toshiba CD player in the garage and that recently has decided it will no longer play CDs recorded on the computer. The weather has been very much wetter and more humid than usual.
regards
phil


----------



## philtivvy (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi again
I have now had a chance to try CDBurnerXP.
CD successfully written and playable on the Phillips player.
There is a small problem. 
After CD has been written I cannot eject it unless I reboot the computer!
I have had this problem before with other software and would like to know how to override the program that is hanging on to the eject mechanism. I assume it is somewhere in task manager but I dont know which one to <end>.
regards
phil


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

The disc should eject after it's done burning, but if not in CDBurnerXP there's an Eject command on the toolbar and also if you click on 'Recorder'. 

You could also go to My Computer, right-click on the appropriate drive letter and select eject.


----------



## philtivvy (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi Stantley
Tried clicking on eject but did not work but I did discover that if the disk is ejected before the program is closed it works, so this problem is solved.
As far as the writing is concerned I have found some disks work on one player, some work on the other, a few work on both, and some work on neither!
It looks as if the brand of disk is the distinguishing factor so I will continue to search for fully compatible disks.
The CDBurnerXP seems to be much more reliable than the Windows Media Player burner so I will consider this problem solved also.
Thank you very much.
regards
phil


----------

